# Starting out - the tough life of a Classical Artist!



## onthekeys (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey all,

So I am new to the site, and thought it would be interesting to join. I am a solo classical pianist who has just made my first CD. Thing is I seem to be good a playing the piano.....not so good a marketing it! Tips or advice would be VERY welcome.

Oh and for a cheeky bit of marketing... if you are at a loss to pass 10 minutes of your time do check out my website:

www.katieclarkepiano.com

Keen to hear from all you classical music enthusiasts, there aren't enough of us around!!!!


----------



## mcrosbie (Sep 1, 2009)

Katie, if I were in your position, if at all possible, I think I would hire a professional marketer, even if I had to borrow money to pay for the service. I don't think there is any getting away from this.


----------

